# Topics > Space > Organisations >  Pacific International Space Center for Exploration Systems (PISCES), Hilo, Hawaii, USA

## Airicist

Website - pacificspacecenter.com

youtube.com/@pisceshawaii1869

youtube.com/@pacificspacecenter

facebook.com/PISCEShawaii

twitter.com/PISCES_Hawaii

linkedin.com/company/pacific-international-space-center-for-exploration-systems

instagram.com/pisceshawaii

Projects:

Robotic Village and Planetary Rover

----------

